# TOA HX-5



## OTO1702 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello, 

Doe's any body used this mini line array - I would like to know if I can use it as a main PA ? If yes ! Well what should I use as Amplifiers and as Subwoofers because the reviews regarding the TOA subs are'nt good 

The aplications are from vocal conferences to little venues with some rock bands.

Thank you !

OTO


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Dec 27, 2008)

Try a search on the lab forums ( PSW Sound Reinforcement Forums: PSW Pro Audio Live Sound Forums ), I think there was a thread about it there. Also try a Google search.


----------



## museav (Dec 29, 2008)

OTO1702 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Doe's any body used this mini line array - I would like to know if I can use it as a main PA ? If yes ! Well what should I use as Amplifiers and as Subwoofers because the reviews regarding the TOA subs are'nt good
> 
> The aplications are from vocal conferences to little venues with some rock bands.


That all depends on the requirements of the applications including the size of the listening area, the levels you are trying to get, the headroom you need or want, how you plan to mount the speakers and so on. The HX-5 is pretty surprising for its size but may not be the right solution for applications requiring higher output levels. And don't forget to include some system processing, especially if you use mains and subs.

Somewhat nit picking, but the TOA HX-5 is not a line array. TOA calls it a "variable dispersion speaker" but like many other compact system it is in effect a curvilinear array made more to have a box or two covering the same space and to use the multiple boxes to provide a wider vertical pattern than it is having multiple boxes covering the same area as you would with a true line array.


----------



## sonicocr (Aug 28, 2012)

I have them and I love them:


I buy them originally as a backup option for small events but these speakers probed me that they can do alot more than that.

The first time I use them was an special event on the beach.
we built a DJ booth and put four HX-5 systems. (2 systems in each side).
They perform amazing for a dance floor full of people.

All P.A. managment was done with a dbx DriveRack PA+ and a BBE Sonic Maximazer. 
I spend some days making adjustments and fine tunning the dbx to bring the best of the HX5's and at the end we get some amazing results with good stereo image and nice hi-quality sound. 
Not so amazing in the ultra-hi frequencies, for that situation I bring the BBE Sonic MAximazer to help a little bit. 
the mid's have very nice definition and detail.

In the low's the HX5 work well for conferences or acoustic music, with some compression on the lows and some EQing I get a nice dense sound but in a real life situation and for dance and electronic music I prefered to cut very hi on their crossover and add some subs. I don't remember the de Frecuency I setup in the DriveRack but is way higher than the one they recommend in the manual.

They really are a very nice low cost option and their "variable dispersion" adjusments really make a difference in the way I could control a nice balanced dispersion in the small and mid-size venues. It really works. All the artist that performed that night were really amaze by the power and sound quality of these small speakers...


This video has the real sound captured by the camera mic that was installed in the FOH, very punchy and in your face sound ...
https://vimeo.com/39725722

I'm very happy with this investment. (sorry for my english but my natural language is Spanish)


----------

